# Safety equipment using for deep sea fishing?



## AdamW (Aug 11, 2011)

What are the safety equipment used for deep sea fishing?


----------



## Ironbar (Apr 7, 2008)

PFD, EPIRB or PLB. and a VHF Radio comes in handy.


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

in your kayak?

Well, for bigger fish you will want outriggers to keep you upright even if they go to the side.
Study leash to attach your rod to the yak. Attach the slash to a sturdy lash point at the front. Big fish will happily tow you around,'best to not be dragged sideways, which risks a capsize.
A good quality pfd. If it is cold water, cabelas has a jacket pfd combo that is used by the coast guard in some areas-can save you from drowning and hypothermia.
Why? Well, big fish have simply ripped kayaks to pieces before.
Keep a pfd knife handy, and other tools within easy reach, should you need to cut a line.
Tether absolutely nothing apart from your pfd knife to yourself. If a fish runs'for'it and dives, it's best that your rod and the strength of the fish don't drag you to Davy jonses' locker because you tethered your gear to yourself.
And bring a mate along who can save you if need be.
VHF radio, atach to to pfd. Also, get and attach to you a plb, preferably one that has GPS functions. Epirb units are quite large usually, and usually best for full size boats way out in the open ocean.

Oh, and have fun mate, and best of luck to you.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

When has a big fish ever ripped a kayak to pieces? How do so many fishos here avoid this while landing all sorts of big fish? By your reasoning sunshiner, Paulo and the rest should be dead by now!


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

The one guy... He's in the US, fishes for big tuna ( set a record even for big tuna, but not biggest overall fish) off the east coast in a modded recreational plastic kayak, not a fishing model. The article I found on him mentions one tuna did break his kayak.

I will admit I assumed absolute worst case and biggest fish. He did say deep sea, so I assumed much bigger fish.
Of course, if he had said for x fish, I could have avoided my overtly worded and worst case scenario post.


----------



## Stainless (Jul 14, 2011)

Durring a recent Blue fin run i attempted to hook a fin out near Browns after lanching from a boat with no luck (hooked up though) so i can throw a few tips if this is what you are looking at.

Dont use a harness.
Dont let your friends fish while you are.(you will never hear the end of telling a friend to cut his line as you are heading for the Atlantic then loosing the fish)
If your cubing, Place the Yak in the water before you raise fish (Yaks must look like mako's and they scared the Fin we had at the boat)

HANG ON!

I will give this another try when i can talk my mates into wasting another day so please post pics


----------

